# anybody know where i can.......



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

i am about to drop the MAX and i got the front strut tower bar, but i need to stifen the rear, anybody know where i cant get a good deal on a sway bar for a 92 max....


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

92-PerlMax said:


> *i am about to drop the MAX and i got the front strut tower bar, but i need to stifen the rear, anybody know where i cant get a good deal on a sway bar for a 92 max.... *


try southwest auto werks or shox dot com


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

alright man thanks.....dam i had posted this thread like weeks ago. lol


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

92-PerlMax said:


> *alright man thanks.....dam i had posted this thread like weeks ago. lol *


Sorry, I haven't been around  

hope that helps though!


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

nismo1989 said:


> *Sorry, I haven't been around
> 
> hope that helps though!  *



thanks man...yea that did help.........


----------

